# Beach Adventure



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

It is RIDICULOUSLY gorgeous here on Vancouver Island today! Malcolm and Lila and I headed to the off-leash beach that is just down the road from us, and took these pictures!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a beautiful spot and gorgeous dogs and you take great photos. But that water - BRRRR!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

xellil said:


> That is a beautiful spot and gorgeous dogs and you take great photos. But that water - BRRRR!



There were people IN THE OCEAN today - kite surfing, wind surfing, etc. I stayed well away from the spray, myself.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Great shots....Lila loves the camera it seams!

We had a fun afternoon on the beach too. It was actually warm enough for me to get in.......and that's saying a lot for this time of year....I'm a wuss!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well the dogs look like they enjoyed getting their feet wet! I think you were the sane person there, that's for sure. I can't imagine being in that water.


Last time we went down to the lake it was 80 degrees here and so I stuck my foot in the water and it was ice cold. No way I'd get in there yet.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ugh so jealous! You live in a gorgeous area!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful dogs on a beautiful beach. I miss the pebble beaches alot, we only have sand down here.
Thanks for the pic's, you sure live in a lovely area.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks all!



IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Great shots....Lila loves the camera it seams!


She is particularly photogenic!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is one damn rocky beach! Looks likes fun!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great photos of some seriously happy dogs!!!!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> That is one damn rocky beach! Looks likes fun!


It was as much of a workout for me as for them! (This was unfortunate, since I had my first workout with my new personal trainer yesterday, and I am HURTING.) :lol:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Great photos of some seriously happy dogs!!!!



Thanks!  If they're happy and healthy, I've done my job!


----------

